# Picking a processor fan



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131874

Processor: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX - Newegg.com

Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-16GSR - Newegg.com

The CPU fan that came with the processor is too loud..I would also like to try my hands at over clocking

Anywhere from 25$-100$ would good
Can somebody give me an idea of what would be a good pick?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate to sound like a Noctua Rep but I researched CPU coolers for over a year before I bought an aftermarket one and, in my opinion, this is the best one. Note that it's large however and requires a good size case (which is one reason I waited a year -- I was looking for a good case too). It fits just fine in my Corsair C70 case, cools my CPU about 15 C cooler than it was before and is so quiet that I actually bought a SSD because I could now hear my HDD working and it annoyed me.

Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

Here is the FrostyTech review. Check out their site for other heatsink reviews too.

Noctua NH-D14 Lower Noise Heatsink Review - FrostyTech.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I understand the want for a quieter AMD CPU fan but what do you hope to accomplish by OC'ing a 4GHz CPU? 
The Noctua may be a good unit but others are quite efficient for less money.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also using an 3rd party CPU cooler will VOID your AMD warranty along with motherboard warranty if you overclock.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

OVERCLOCKING

Overclocking is a risk vs. reward decision that you have to make. If your overclock settings harm your RAM or CPU then that's your fault and you shouldn't fuss about it. However, tweaking the most out of a system is fun to do and overclocking a computer is less risky than "souping up" a car or motorcycle.

If you want to ensure maximum stability for your system and keep it under warranty then don't overclock. If computing is a fun pastime in and of itself and you are willing to face the consequences of your actions then try overclocking -- but read up on the process and on the need for cooling and do it right.

Overclocking a new, under-warranty system is probably not advised. However, overclocking can sometimes extend the usefulness of a system by a year or two, especially when there are no more available CPU upgrades for your motherboard.

HEATSINK

There are heatsinks that cool better than the Noctua D14 and those that are quieter but none I've found that have a better cooling to noise ratio. There are some that have a better performance to price ratio if noise is not a problem though. Like I said, read through the FrostyTech reviews -- there is a lot of interesting info there.

Although AMD says that they will void the warranty if a non-AMD heatsink is used, using one that cools better than stock should, if anything, actually extend the life of a non-overclocked CPU.


----------



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tyree said:


> I understand the want for a quieter AMD CPU fan but what do you hope to accomplish by OC'ing a 4GHz CPU?
> The Noctua may be a good unit but others are quite efficient for less money.


GPU: XFX Core Edition FX-785A-ZNL4 Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

I was hoping to increase performance in recording, and when doing stuff like playing MC when my performance drops..Is OCing practical for that? Although it's not such a big deal..
Anyways just link me to a few good fans that aren't so loud and have better cooling then my current one. It would be nice if I can use the fan in future builds though.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is a list of a hundred or so heatsinks showing cooling ability and noise level. Pick a few and then find their prices. The stock heatsink may be a bit noisy but it retains the AMD warranty and cools sufficiently for normal computer operations.

Noctua AMD K8 Heatsink Temperature Comparisons - NH-D14 FrostyTech Review

Remember that computer performance depends on a great many factors other than just CPU and RAM clockspeed. Back in the days when processors were much more simple overclocking could significantly increase system performance. However, now, a 20% overclock on your CPU might only increase overall system performance only by a percent or two. Sometimes the performance bottleneck is at the CPU but oftentimes it's elsewhere.


----------



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

MPR said:


> Here is a list of a hundred or so heatsinks showing cooling ability and noise level. Pick a few and then find their prices. The stock heatsink may be a bit noisy but it retains the AMD warranty and cools sufficiently for normal computer operations.
> 
> Noctua AMD K8 Heatsink Temperature Comparisons - NH-D14 FrostyTech Review
> 
> Remember that computer performance depends on a great many factors other than just CPU and RAM clockspeed. Back in the days when processors were much more simple overclocking could significantly increase system performance. However, now, a 20% overclock on your CPU might only increase overall system performance only by a percent or two. Sometimes the performance bottleneck is at the CPU but oftentimes it's elsewhere.


There's two I like:
Tranquillo by Gelid (32$) 16.1C, 41.3dBA
Zipang 2 by Scythe(40$) 20.8C, 37.7dBA
Also should I get thermal paste too?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

ChronoGeek said:


> Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO


How long do you think a fan like that could last..Like if I wanted to, could I use it on a future build?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes sure as long as you clean out the PC once in a while it should last years - meaning use canned air and carefully spray out your PC. I have had a 212 going now for 2 years was on my AMD system 975 BE OC'ed to 4.2, now it's on a B75 (not overclockable) but still, it provides very very low temps. I'm about to add it to a Z87 Asus/4770k and OC to hell and back :grin: I expect 4.5'ish stable, particularly because this Asus is very well built and highly OC'able and I will be using my old 1000W Corsair HX PSU that I used with a GTX 580 SLI setup before


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

sr2449 said:


> How long do you think a fan like that could last..Like if I wanted to, could I use it on a future build?


There is no set life expectancy for PC components but it "should" last as long as the PC. I've got an old P4 with the OEM heatsink/fan that's been running for 6+ yrs.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the noctua NH-D14 and as above I based it on noise plus the cooling performance. I cannot rate the cooler highly enough. Three things before getting it though are:- its very big, it is not a PWM fan, some motherboards do not like it if you use the ultra low noise adpaters or low noise adpaters that come with it (especially gigabyte boards) so you will have to run it at full speed all the time.

The last point is a bit mute anyway because the fans it has on it are very quiet anyway, many people buy those fans seperatly to use as case fans because of their low noise and high cooling capacity.


----------



## greg.dent (Aug 15, 2008)

Corsair Hydro Series HX60.

£60 (which is just shy of your upper $100 mark).

Closed-loop water cooler for your CPU - built-in water pump and condenser, and a quiet 120mm fan that screws on to any chassis (as long as the chassis has a 120mm fan mount point!)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air and no concerns with leakage with air.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A standard CPU cooler or 3rd party air cooler will do just fine. Stay away from water.


----------



## greg.dent (Aug 15, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air and no concerns with leakage with air.


Not true. Liquid offers vastly superior cooling over standard air cooling, specially if you live in a warmer climate.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A standard CPU cooler or 3rd party air cooler will do just fine. Stay away from water.


I wouldn't say stay away. Depends on the budget obviously, but if you want your system to run cooler, live longer, and perform better, liquid is the way.

Besides, the cooler I recommended is a closed-loop liquid cooler. No assembly required. Just attach the heatplate to the CPU and the condenser & fan to the chassis. Job done. No leakage to worry about either.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

greg.dent said:


> Not true. Liquid offers vastly superior cooling over standard air cooling, specially if you live in a warmer climate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless the stats have changed the only enclosed water loop cooler that comes close to the noctua or beats it is the corsair h100i


----------



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have an i5 3570 k with a TZ77E3 - biostar inside a thermaltake commander , with to top 120 fans, and fans at the bottom. I am using the stock fan and playin games like grid the temp goes from 45 at idle - 66 - 71 degrees in a few mins. this bothers me a lot as the exhaust fan push a lot of heat from inside the system. so I wanted a dif cooler and was gearing up to buy a cooler master evo 212 but the space I have to fit there is almost the exact dimension as well I have cosair vengeance ram with the heat sink so I wont buy the cooler just for the fear it mite not fit so well but instead a cheap water cooling system from intel that I know will fit 


Amazon.com: Intel RTS2011LC Liquid-Cooling Kit: Computers & Accessories


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

take the heatsink of the ram, it just pulls off. Your temps should not rise that quick. Clean out any dust with compressed air.

If you still have problems please start your own thread about it.

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
Just remove the RAM heatsinks. There more for show than actual functionality.


----------

